# Radio Combinado Valvular (Reemplazo Capacitores)



## ArGhak (Mar 20, 2017)

Hola gente, me encuentro reparando como dice el titular un conbinado a valvulas, y estoy remplazando los capacitores defectuosos, y se me dificulta encontrar los remplazos correctos eh venido buscar su ayuda ya que no eh encontrado mucha informacion por su antiguedad y alguien con mayor experiencia podria aconsejarme, bueno vamos al grano!
 La idea es que me asesoren en cuanto a si algún valor está mal y por que tipo de material reemplazarlos, electrolítico , poliester , cerámico , etc. 
Ver el archivo adjunto 154622

Ver el archivo adjunto 154620

Ver el archivo adjunto 154628

Capacitores defectuosos:


Ver el archivo adjunto 154625

1) 50000pF Vn=300v Vp=1000v

2) 0.05uf 700v D.C

3) 20000pF 500v / 1500v =- SIMBOLO EN CAPACITOR

4) .006uF 500v D.C 

Ver el archivo adjunto 154629

Segun la tabla, 







1) 10000pF 400v (papel moldeado)

2) 680pf o 690pf 400v (papel moldeado)

3) 200pf (Mica) voltaje desconocido conectado a potenciometro volumen.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154627

Capacitores cerámicos de valores desconocidos.

Eso seria todo por ahora, voy a estar muy agradecido por sus repuestas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 20, 2017)

ancient_codes_155.zip


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Hola gente, me encuentro reparando como dice el titular un conbinado a valvulas, y estoy remplazando los capacitores defectuosos, . . .



¿ Y como llegaste a la conclusión de que están defectuosos ?


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 22, 2017)

No se ven las fotos.
Los de papel cambialos todos, por cerámicos o poliester. Los de mica no suelen fallar, así que los puedes dejar. Los electrolíticos por los mismos, pero nuevos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2017)

Los electrolíticos  grandes , esos que están atornillados al chasis y se ven junto a la válvulas , no los quites , operalos desde abajo , vacialos y dentro metes los nuevos 

Una cuestión de estética !


----------



## moncada (Mar 22, 2017)

No veo las fotos pero imagino unos electrolíticos ¿Bianchi? con una base de baquelita roscada, arandela y tuerca grande de apriete... He restaurado unos cuantos botes de esos y no queda otra que desmontarlos del chasis para poder abrirlos. Habría que comprobar antes si están buenos porque tengo varios ejemplares fechados hace más de medio siglo que aún conservan su capacidad original. Otra cosa son los de dieléctrico de papel, esos hay que cambiarlos todos sin compasión. Los de mica con forma de pastilla próximos a la válvula conversora, mejor déjalos tranquilos tal como han dicho.


----------



## ArGhak (Mar 22, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y como llegaste a la conclusión de que están defectuosos ?



Uno, porque la mayoria estaban explotados o pinchados y los valores eran menores a lo indicado, y me informe e investigue acerca de su vida util por varios sitios, les aporto los links 

https://www.antiqueradio.org/recap.htm
http://www.radiomuseum.org/forum/replacing_old_capacitors.html

Y encontre un canal en Youtube Carles Botia, que restaura radios valvulares antiguas y unos de los principales procedimientos era remplazar los capacitores de papel.

Logre hacerla funcionar pero tiene el volumen un tanto bajo lo que es la radio y lo que seria el sonido de entrada del tocadisco no amplifica, hace un rato encontre una resistencia en corto mañana ire a comprarla y seguire investigando, el otro problema que tengo es que la valvula 6E5 OJO MAGICO NO ENCIENDE busque esquemas y no encontre algo similar.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los electrolíticos  grandes , esos que están atornillados al chasis y se ven junto a la válvulas , no los quites , operalos desde abajo , vacialos y dentro metes los nuevos
> 
> Una cuestión de estética !




Si vi varios tutoriales, pero desolde los terminales y mismo allado coloque los nuevos de abajo era mucho trabajo sacar el original y abrirlo para ponerlos adentro los nuevos, el original estaba todo soldado al chasis me era imposible sacarlo!

Gracias, por el manual de capacitores!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2017)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/conexion-ojo-magico-radio-3563/


----------



## ArGhak (Mar 22, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/conexion-ojo-magico-radio-3563/



Buenisimo aporte! Similar a este es el circuito, en un rato chequeo y comento como me fue


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 23, 2017)

ArGhak dijo:


> Y encontre un canal en Youtube Carles Botia, que restaura radios valvulares antiguas y unos de los principales procedimientos era remplazar los capacitores de papel.


No te fíes del todo del Carlos Botia, ya le he visto meter la gamba en algún vídeo. Como decir que con autotransformador y con un disyuntor o automático estas protegido de la red en las radios universales o sin transformador. Y para eso tiene que ser un trasnformador para que te aísle galvanicamente porque el automático solo salta cuando se excede la corriente, a diferencia de un diferencial, pero para eso tienes que tener una buena tierra. 
Lo más práctico es la bombilla, si se ilumina es que hay corto.


----------



## ArGhak (Mar 23, 2017)

AZ81 dijo:


> No te fíes del todo del Carlos Botia, ya le he visto meter la gamba en algún vídeo. Como decir que con autotransformador y con un disyuntor o automático estas protegido de la red en las radios universales o sin transformador. Y para eso tiene que ser un trasnformador para que te aísle galvanicamente porque el automático solo salta cuando se excede la corriente, a diferencia de un diferencial, pero para eso tienes que tener una buena tierra.
> Lo más práctico es la bombilla, si se ilumina es que hay corto.




Si yo siempre trabjo con la bonbilla en serie y voy variandolas segun la potencia de los artefactos! Gracias!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/conexion-ojo-magico-radio-3563/



Encontre una resistencia en corto, ya la remplaze y levanto volumen el ampli...ahora a verificar el ojo magico 





AZ81 dijo:


> No te fíes del todo del Carlos Botia, ya le he visto meter la gamba en algún vídeo. Como decir que con autotransformador y con un disyuntor o automático estas protegido de la red en las radios universales o sin transformador. Y para eso tiene que ser un trasnformador para que te aísle galvanicamente porque el automático solo salta cuando se excede la corriente, a diferencia de un diferencial, pero para eso tienes que tener una buena tierra.
> Lo más práctico es la bombilla, si se ilumina es que hay corto.




Si yo siempre trabjo con la bonbilla en serie y voy variandolas segun la potencia de los artefactos! Gracias!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/conexion-ojo-magico-radio-3563/



Encontre una resistencia en corto, ya la remplaze y levanto volumen el ampli...ahora a verificar el ojo magico 





			
				ArGhak dijo:
			
		

> Si yo siempre trabjo con la bonbilla en serie y voy variandolas segun la potencia de los artefactos! Gracias!
> 
> 
> 
> Encontre una resistencia en corto, ya la remplaze y levanto volumen el ampli...ahora a verificar el ojo magico



Che que el circuito y parece estar todo igual al esquema, a cambiar el tubo... leei que por lo menos el tubo deveria encender si no recibiera tension negativa...



> El ojo de ajuste no es un circuito complicado para solucionar problemas. Si no hay resplandor en el objetivo, se necesita un tubo nuevo. Si el tubo brilla pero la deflexión no cambia cuando se recibe una señal y el circuito AVC está funcionando normalmente, es probable que R-128 esté abierto.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 24, 2017)

Comprueba bien esas resistencias asociadas al circuito del ojo magico, sobre todo las de alto valor se suelen alterar o abrir y también el condensador asociado, si es antiguo puede tener fugas.


----------

